# Granite gorge, tyco and then some.



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

So, I have posted previously about my planned layout, under a couple of other topics. At this point, I have to fix the concrete floor, in the room it will be in. I hopefully have a concrete contractor to deal with it, and will start working on it in the next 4 weeks. This allows my original plan to start construction in January. I still need to restore electric service to the room, but this should be minor. I will likely add a couple of circuits to the electric panel, just to make sure things work. Details, details.... 

This all after a move from NYC area to the Nashville, Tennessee area... I'm still kinda unpacking, but wasn't planning on starting the layout until January. This still is possible, but we will see.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

cfurnari said:


> So, I have posted previously about my planned layout, under a couple of other topics. At this point, I have to fix the concrete floor, in the room it will be in. I hopefully have a concrete contractor to deal with it, and will start working on it in the next 4 weeks. This allows my original plan to start construction in January. I still need to restore electric service to the room, but this should be minor. I will likely add a couple of circuits to the electric panel, just to make sure things work. Details, details....
> 
> This all after a move from NYC area to the Nashville, Tennessee area... I'm still kinda unpacking, but wasn't planning on starting the layout until January. This still is possible, but we will see.


Welcome to Tennessee.


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

You can get that couple that are on tv to renovate your house for you if you want.....lol,

it would turn out awesome more than likely


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

And pay the taxes too.. The value of the work becomes income..


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Ok... We have a concrete contractor company coming in a couple of weeks, and are currently cleaning stuff off the floor. Six contractors garbage bags full of stuff, and more to go. I hope to get, and fill a dumpster later this week. Short of that, we will rent a uhaul, and drive it to a garbage transfer facility... Plus we will get a local electrician to fix the power to the back barn. The drainage issues are a work in progress, but improving. Such fun....


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, the barn is more or less cleaned out, and will be pressure washing the floor, then painting it. Next big step is to retrieve stuff, from storage and getting ready for the big build...


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's gettin' there!


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, I was working on the storage shelves a bit today, until.... CRACK. Never have I backed out of a spot so quickly.... Guess I gotta rethink the shelves. I don't really need them, and will likely pull them down, replace with a couple of garage storage units, and build a work bench, with some of the salvaged wood. Like to ask the guy that built it, with little support and 1/4 inch plywood, exactly what he was thinking....


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

cfurnari said:


> Like to ask the guy that built it, with little support and 1/4 inch plywood, exactly what he was thinking....


That statement pre-supposes that he actually WAS!


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

flyboy2610 said:


> That statement pre-supposes that he actually WAS!


Yes, well, that is another day, or two, ripping out what's going to come down. And another few days building a bench, that works....


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

The old shelves along one wall came down, in pieces, and the electric is back. Next trick is to salvage some wood, and build a small work bench, and do some final cleaning.. At some point, painting the floor... We should start moving what is in storage to my cave.. Progress, I suppose..


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Well, I am beginning to finish the electric and floor issues. The electrician did what I paid for, but I wanted a couple more circuits, which go in this week. After I ran the additional wire, I will add the plugs and add to the panel. I gotta finish the patches to the floor, clean and paint. Looks to be two weeks of work, and I may post some photos midway through.. Moving the boxes and starting to build will likely take most of January. The fun has just begun...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Progress is Progress and you're moving right along.

Magic


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

At least I'm on the right track..


----------



## cfurnari (Aug 2, 2020)

Based upon tomorrow's weather report, I may be able to move wood stored inside the garage to outside, wrapped in a tarp. Temporary storage shall we say. This gives me the ability to pressure wash the concrete floor, and start painting on Saturday and Sunday. Once that is done, we start set up. The wood I got will go towards a work bench, and a. Couple of other things. I have to check with a local lumber yard for materials I will need for the train layout. Somehow I doubt lowes will accomodate the sizes for the pieces of plywood, since they may not be cut from the standard that they sell.


----------

